
Is it possible for Microsoft to make EdgeHTML rendering engine open-source? - n1vz3r
Since the announced translation of Edge to the Chromium enigne, articles about such switch harming browsers&#x27; ecosystem pop up at least once a week here, on HN. So, I think the step to donate EdgeHTML to open-source community will both address critics&#x27; concerns and give less power to Google in long-term. Does such step has any downsides for Microsoft, except some risk of finding security bugs by general public?
======
bryanrasmussen
I can't see any downside but my vantage is not from inside MS. I would
appreciate if they did it though.

